# Top of pellet stove temp   Help PLease!



## mfreepelletman (Oct 30, 2008)

I put a magnetic stove thermostat on the top of my pellet stove englander 25-pi and the temp only registers about 200 degrees.  Could someone else tell me what the top of their stove gets up to.  I doesn't have to be the same one  for comparison reasons.

I would think it should reach 400-500 degrees 

thanks matt


OK so i changed the location of the temp guage and included a pic.  Could someone please post a pic of theirs with the temp guage in the same loaction and give me a reading when on different settings such as 1 and 9?

THanks Matt


----------



## escobarmj (Oct 30, 2008)

I don't have a magnetic thermostat, but I can leave my hand on the top of my Harman XXV without getting burned. The sides get a bit hotter, but no where near 3 to 4 hundred degrees. One of the reasons I bought a pellet stove was that it puts out lots of heat through the blower system without heating the stove to the point where it could cause severe burnes by touching the outside.  I don't have an Englander, but would be surprised if it ever got anywhere near that hot on the surface.


----------



## rap69ri (Oct 30, 2008)

My Englander will only get to about 175 when it's on low, but hits 350 on high. The thermometer is on the door.


----------



## kt1i (Oct 30, 2008)

Does my stove get very hot on top. No!


----------



## STOVEGUY11 (Oct 30, 2008)

Pellet stoves do not radiate heat they blow heat with a fan system. Thats why your surface temps are low.


----------



## gutterboy2ca (Oct 30, 2008)

sounds about right, haven,t tried the magnetic guage, but i like the digital meat thermometer for accuracy..


----------



## imacman (Oct 30, 2008)

mfreepelletman said:
			
		

> I put a magnetic stove thermostat on the top of my pellet stove englander 25-pi and the temp only registers about 200 degrees.  Could someone else tell me what the top of their stove gets up to.  I doesn't have to be the same one  for comparison reasons.
> 
> I would think it should reach 400-500 degrees
> 
> thanks matt



Matt, you ARE talking about the FRONT of the stop where the hot air exits, right?   If your talking the TOP of the stove, it shouldn't get hot at all.  My Astoria is cool enough on top that you can place your hand on it no problem....maybe 85-90  degrees.


----------



## BubbRubb (Oct 30, 2008)

You wouldn't want to touch the top of a Harman P68 when it is cranking.


----------



## imacman (Oct 30, 2008)

BubbRubb said:
			
		

> You wouldn't want to touch the top of a Harman P68 when it is cranking.



Really?  I didn't think any pellet stoves got all that hot on top......OK, I learned something AGAIN on this forum!!


----------



## pegdot (Oct 31, 2008)

The top, front half, of my stove gets hot enough that you wouldn't want to lay your hand on it but it doesn't get hot enough, like a wood stove, to heat a kettle of water to produce steam. Really, the only part of my stove that will instantly burn you if you bump it is the glass in the door. THAT part will raise a blister in an instant! OUCH!  :shut:


----------



## tinkabranc (Oct 31, 2008)

Only spot on my stove I wouldn't touch is the door and glass.
I can put my hand on the top, sides and pipe without worrying 
about getting burned.

If you stand too close to the front of the stove when its cranking, it can melt 
your eyeballs tho. ;-)


----------



## Jester (Oct 31, 2008)

Top of my P38 wont burn you,but you wont bee seeing any live animals loitering either.  The sides and glass get, as my 16 month old says whenshe points to the stove,HEISS (german for hot)


----------



## pelletfan (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm not in the possession of a Thermometer. Will see if I can get one from my friends.
Have not cranked up my Pellet Stove over 50%, but at that output level (50%) one will have a problem to stay close right in front of stove, touch the site panels or the cast iron heat panel on top.


----------



## itworks (Oct 31, 2008)

BubbRubb said:
			
		

> You wouldn't want to touch the top of a Harman P68 when it is cranking.




I too run a P68, and I've fried eggs on the top...ouch


----------



## mdelmonte (Oct 31, 2008)

My problem is I can't get hot air to blow out of my stove - a Breckwell Big E. From what everyone's saying, I should barely be able to stand in front of the blower. But mine blows lukewarm to warm  air and this is getting really frustrating. I don't have my vent pipe attached to anything (older house with plenty of ventilation) & it's sitting one inch away from the backwall (as outlined by Breckwell). My stovepipe goes straight out the wall and up about 8 or 9 feet. I can barely keep the room temperature 60 degrees at the highest settings. Anyone have any ideas what my problem could be? And yes, I'm running it on manual. Thanks in advance.


----------



## sydney1963 (Oct 31, 2008)

I can touch the top front half and side front half, like wetting your finger to see if an iron is hot (singe).  I would never touch the front or front glass.  I can't imagine an animal loitering on my stove.  Not possible.


----------



## BubbRubb (Oct 31, 2008)

mdelmonte said:
			
		

> My problem is I can't get hot air to blow out of my stove - a Breckwell Big E. From what everyone's saying, I should barely be able to stand in front of the blower. But mine blows lukewarm to warm  air and this is getting really frustrating. I don't have my vent pipe attached to anything (older house with plenty of ventilation) & it's sitting one inch away from the backwall (as outlined by Breckwell). My stovepipe goes straight out the wall and up about 8 or 9 feet. I can barely keep the room temperature 60 degrees at the highest settings. Anyone have any ideas what my problem could be? And yes, I'm running it on manual. Thanks in advance.



You might want to start a new thread for this to get maximum exposure.  I'm afraid I'm not familiar with the Breckwells at all, so I can't be of any help to you.


----------



## peirhead (Nov 1, 2008)

I was in my dealers showroom the other day and having heard that pellet stoves were not very hot on top..I put my hand on the top of an Enviro Empress...don't do that!! burned my fingers pretty good....the Hopper lid is just warm but the steel plate in front of the hopper is very hot!!


----------



## gutterboy2ca (Nov 1, 2008)

go to Walmart and if its not too late for the BBQ section, grab yourself one of these Meat thermometers with the 8 inch meat Probe, slide it in the blower vent holes in front, should give you very accurate measurements.Very interesting to see the diff BTU's off Diff Brands pellets.


----------



## gutterboy2ca (Nov 1, 2008)

Really peirhead, that kinda surprises me, as my Enviro is luke warm on that plate in front of the hopper, that is also where our youngest cat prefers to sleep. I'll have to snap a pic next time i catch her on there.Its warm but i can hold my hand flat on the plate for about 20 sec without causing a burn, but its not what i'd call comfortable.About same as top of a baseboard heater..


----------



## peirhead (Nov 1, 2008)

Maybe it has to do with where the stove is in the burn cycle...it was burning pretty strong when I put my hand on it..probably for no more than a second before I realized how hot it was....I'm just saying be careful.


----------



## bum96 (Nov 1, 2008)

[quote author="mfreepelletman" date="1225393629"]I put a magnetic stove thermostat on the top of my pellet stove englander 25-pi and the temp only registers about 200 degrees.  Could someone else tell me what the top of their stove gets up to.  I doesn't have to be the same one  for comparison reasons.

I would think it should reach 400-500 degrees 

thanks matt[/quote


I measured (with a magnetic thermometer) the top -air output area on my England 25PDVC/55-shp10 about a 4 feed I get about 200-220 deg. F.

I posted a question last year thinking the temp. above 220 was to hot and I might damage the stove.

Search on"What is max. air outlet temperature so you will not overfire the stove" for my ques. and rec'd answers.

jerry


----------



## toastyinri (Nov 2, 2008)

kt1i said:
			
		

> Does my stove get very hot on top. No!



No cooked cats here either.


----------



## wwburning (Nov 2, 2008)

I have a kettle on top of my Harman p61a that I put water in. If the stove is running high enough, the water will boil. Also I put one of the stove pipe thermometer on the side of the stove. When this stove cranks it will get over 550 degrees on that gauge!


----------



## tinkabranc (Nov 2, 2008)

toastyinri said:
			
		

> No cooked cats here either.



What a life!  Kitty looks very comfortable up there


----------



## mfreepelletman (Nov 9, 2008)

added a picture to the first post


----------



## acowherd (Nov 9, 2008)

still have not fired up the xxv yet so don't know
But the insert has been on and off a few times, and only the glass and parts of the front door get to hot to touch.

My cat jumps on top of my insert and I am afraid he might catch his tail on fire.


----------

